# Fitting uATX motherboard in ATX cabinate



## xmentrio (Aug 21, 2009)

*Fitting uATX motherboard in ATX cabinet*

Hi all! I am new to this forum.

I have an ATX form facter i-balll pc cabinet. Can micro-ATX motherboard be fitted inside this cabinet?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes.

(A minor correction: It's cabinet, not cabinate).


----------



## xmentrio (Aug 22, 2009)

Does uATX motherboard fit directly into ATX cabinet? Or some changes needs to be done to the cabinet?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 23, 2009)

It will fit directly. No changes necessary. Since a uATX motherboard is shorter than a full ATX motherboard, you will have some space left in the lower part of the cabinet, that's all.


----------



## xmentrio (Aug 25, 2009)

OK. Thanks a lot.


----------

